# WARNING - APC Surge Protector Recall



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2013)

We've used one of these for our computer for around 10 years now, but we unplugged it and submitted a claim for a replacement.  They have had 700 reports of overheating, smoking, melting, related damage, posing a fire hazard.  My husband just happened to see a small article about the recall in the newspaper.

Here's the link to go to if you have an APC surge protector...http://recall.apc.com/en.  They will send a replacement, but it will take months to receive it in the mail.  For now we have a heavy duty power strip taking its place.


----------



## Michael. (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the warning.

I will have to check if it applies to the UK.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2013)

No brand name on mine 

ONLY MODEL NO SP811BPT2 

Chucked the packing box yonks ago


----------



## That Guy (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 8, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> We've used one of these for our computer for around 10 years now, but we unplugged it and submitted a claim for a replacement.  They have had 700 reports of *overheating, smoking, melting, related damage, posing a fire hazard*.  My husband just happened to see a small article about the recall in the newspaper.



4 out of those 5 points could also apply to me. I'll leave it up to you to decide _which_ 4 ... 

Isn't it more than slightly ironic that a _safety_ device can end your life? It makes you wonder how these things ever got on the market in the first place, but I guess something like a surge protector is only checked out by UL, which probably has an overloaded schedule as it is. I note the recall claims that they might fail under _abnormal_ electrical conditions - I wonder what to their mind constitutes "abnormal"? Are they going to refuse to give you a new one because you were plugged into a 15-amp socket instead of a 20-amp?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> 4 out of those 5 points could also apply to me. I'll leave it up to you to decide _which_ 4 ...



I'll leave out melting. layful:


----------



## Michael. (Oct 23, 2013)

*I forgot to mention I contacted the company.

They confirmed the warning does not apply to the UK.*


----------



## Tom Young (Oct 24, 2013)

While I use surge  protectors, for normal voltage spikes, it should be known that they do not protect against lightning.  Last year, an outside "hit" (didn't hit the house) caused a extraordinary fluctuation that knocked out my modem, voip modem,  wireless router, external hard drive and an electric clock radio... all plugged in to surge protectors.  (just under my $500 insurance deductible)


----------

